# 19 Babies, Orange County New York--PENDING ADOPTIONS



## jaded12

These babies will be ready in 5 weeks and I am more then willing to travel up to 2-3 hours in any direction to deliver them or meet 1/2 way.


Country: United States

State/Region: New York

City/Town: Washingtonville (Orange County)

Number of rats: 19

Gender: There are 4 females and 15 males available for adoption

Age(s): currently 16 days old as of today (11/17)

Name(s): Too many to list

Colours: there are albinos, berks, hoodies and some very unusual markings. Nearly 1/2 of the babies are rexes, and a couple I believe will be dumbos

Neutered: No

Reason for rehoming: Too many

Temperament: All very sweet so far

Medical problems: None

Will the group be split: yes but all babies must go out in same sex pairs unless the adopter already has ratties

Transport available: Yes up to 3 hours in any direction

Other: they will be going out at 5 weeks and I will update this thread often once the babies begin showing their colors and such! 

Please check my thread in the breeding section for pictures of all of the babies


----------



## rat_ratscal

*Re: Babies Looking For Homes!*

i wish i could have them : (


----------



## A1APassion

*Re: Babies Looking For Homes!*

Come on East Coast Peeps... lets see if we can rat train some of these New Yorker rats down to sunny Florida for early retirement!! We have enough to populate every state along the way.


----------



## Berks

*Re: Babies Looking For Homes!*

im in pennsylvania near reading pa...is that within the 3 hour mark...im gonna go see if i can map quest it


----------



## jaded12

*Re: Babies Looking For Homes!*

A friend of mine lives in reading I've been there before its only around 1 1/2 - 2 hours from me


----------



## Berks

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

ok im about 20 minutes from reading...not too far ...do you have any pictuters of any of them oops n/m




just saw the pics...............


----------



## glindella

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

I was completely serious about the black dumbo rex baby  he can live with his daddy


----------



## jaded12

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

That would be awsome! By thanksgiving they'll be almost 5 weeks old!


----------



## yonksgirl

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

I PMed you incase you did not see it!


----------



## jaded12

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

Got it!


----------



## ratrover

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

i calle dup my friends in NY but they all ready have 2 soz i tried


----------



## glindella

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

would you be able to keep the big boys till the baby was 5 weeks? If not I can make two trips if need be


----------



## yonksgirl

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

Oh please log in I am about to die of anticipation! LOL!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## jaded12

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

Ok here is exactly what I have! 


Callies Babies:

Male #1 - Black Self Rex Dumbo

Male #2 - Black berk rex dumbo with star

Male #3 - Black hooded rex

Male #4 - Black self rex dumbo - Has Home

Male #5 - Black self shorthair

Male #6 - Black berk shorthair

Male #7 - PEW rex

Female #1 - PEW rex

Female #2 - Black self rex

Female #3 - Black self rex

Female #4 - PEW shorthair

Female #5 - Black Berk rex - Has Home



Fionas Babies:

Female #1 - Lizzie - Black hooded dumbo - Keeping

Female #2 - Eva - Hairless with black mask - Keeping

Female #3 - Piper - PEW rex

Male #1 - Skeeter - Dalmation rex - keeping

Male #2 - Scooter - Dalmation shorthair - Keeping

Male #3 - Bongo - BLack self shorthair with small white mark on belly

Male #4 - P-diddy - Black self shorthair

Male #5 - Spike - Black hooded rex with star

Male #6 - Mickey - PEW rex


----------



## mopydream44

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

Hey check your PM. I sent you a message, and I'm still interested in kovu.


----------



## yonksgirl

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

Did you get your PM from me? I sent one back when you PMed me,if not I rePMed you.


----------



## yonksgirl

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

I PMed you again! LOL!!! Let me know! I will PM you my cell phone number, that should make it easier.


----------



## jaded12

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

Ok guys!! Babies are ready to go in about 4 days! I need to know now exactly who wants one, which ones they want and where we're meeting! Thank you!


----------



## jaded12

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

THE BABIES ARE READY!!!!! Start pming me and we'll figure out meeting places!


----------



## twitch

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

i know some of them are spoken for now but it seems that not all of them are. can you give us an update on who is available? perhaps with a short blurb on their individual personalites? and updated pictures are always good to have. you might get more interest or a renewed interest this way.


----------



## jaded12

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

Good Advice! I'll get right on it


----------



## jaded12

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

Here are the boys I still need homes for there are 8 of them

Boy #1









Boy #2 - the other dumbo rex I have









Boy #3









Boy #4









Boy #5









Boy #6









Boy #7









Boy #8


----------



## twitch

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

boy #6 is so adorable. now i really wish i was closer though i suppose it works better that i'm not. technically i don't NEED more rats. 

so you only have boys left? do they have distinct personalities that you notice yet or are they just happy boys? 

also, the pictures are lovely but they are too large, please resize them to a maxium of 600x600. perhaps cropping the image and a resize will work best here.


----------



## madeittothemoon

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

Look at all of those rexes! I wish I lived close to you... I would definitely be taking a couple of those little guys home!


----------



## yonksgirl

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

I PMed you!


----------



## glindella

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

I need to know if Sunday night works for you, if not it will have to be a weeknight. I PMd you but you never answered


----------



## jaded12

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

Sorry I've been uber busy can we shoot for a week night? what works best for you?


----------



## mopydream44

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

Do you have any girls left?


----------



## glindella

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

Anytime this Tuesday works for me, my boyfriend and I both have the whole day off.


----------



## Lil_treasures_Ratties

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

ok, i want boy # 6 soooo badly...i want a rexy to add to the crew...
but im in ct with VERY limited transportation (im epileptic and cant drive far...)
if hes still lookign for a home and you have a way to get him to neer the ct/ny line id take him in a heart beat!


----------



## jaded12

*Re: 19 Babies looking for home, Orange County New York*

Thanks guys! I've found potential homes for all of the babies! If anyone falls through I'll post them back on here!


----------



## twitch

i've altered the title to reflect your pending adoption status. if all the adoptions work out please amend the title to reflect that they have all been adopted. if any adoptions fall through please amend title to reflect the number available and take out the "pending sdoptions" status. 

i hope you'll be able to say in the title soon that they have all been adopted.


----------



## yonksgirl

Did you get my PM?


----------



## glindella

I really want the two boys, I have tried to et up multiple meeting times and you never get back to me until after the fact. Please call me, we can set up a definite time to meet or a day for you to bring them to me.


----------



## yonksgirl

I am assuming that the two babies that you said I could have, have got homes now.


----------



## jaded12

Sorry everyone I've been in the hospital for the past couple of weeks. If anyone is still interested in the babies let me know, I feel really bad for not getting back to anyone, I just got home yesterday


----------



## twitch

who is left? i thought they all had homes lined up for them


----------



## jaded12

They did but I couldn't contact anyone while I was in the hospital so I never made pick up arrangments with anyone. So I need to know if the homes I had lined up are still interested.


----------

